# zero toe in rear pivot block for losi late model



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm looking for a zero toe in rear pivot block for 1/18 losi late model.Anyone have the info for the company make this? I'm don't sure if this part exist but its a good idea parts for carpet racing:thumbsup:

Frank D:wave:


----------



## mannnn (Nov 8, 2006)

i would sure like to have one to :thumbsup:


----------



## StanTheMan (Sep 25, 2001)

*good idea*

I am in too . i would love to have one. dynotech? wonder how many we would have to order?


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

Good news for this part:woohoo:
A guy on the other forum give me info about golden horizons part number #02919 with zero toe in. I order and receive this part from my LHS and I confirm that the mesure is completely parallel between hinge pin
(0 degree toe in). It's a blue aluminium part.

Frank D :wave:


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Cool! 

...Link?


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

...now if we can find a front clip with about 3 degrees of camber instead of like 15 like we have now. I have to lean the top of the tires towards the right so I don't have so much caster when I have the wheels turned to the left.


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

Outlaw 44 said:


> Cool!
> 
> ...Link?


http://www.horizonhobby.com/

http://www.ghhobby.com

All golden horizon's or (GH RACING) hop-ups aluminium parts are available on horizon hobby distributor.

See ya:wave:


----------



## yuk17bandit (Nov 23, 2005)

oval racer 53 said:


> Good news for this part:woohoo:
> A guy on the other forum give me info about golden horizons part number #02919 with zero toe in. I order and receive this part from my LHS and I confirm that the mesure is completely parallel between hinge pin
> (0 degree toe in). It's a blue aluminium part.
> 
> Frank D :wave:


just doing my part :thumbsup:


----------

